# Replacing airbags



## Pujols5 (9 mo ago)

Hi! Does anyone have a video or info on installing an airbag? I need to replace a blown airbag in the steering wheel on a 2017 Cruze. I’m buying a “good” used one off EBay. I know that after the install I will need to have the airbag module reset. Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Pujols5 said:


> Hi! Does anyone have a video or info on installing an airbag? I need to replace a blown airbag in the steering wheel on a 2017 Cruze. I’m buying a “good” used one off EBay. I know that after the install I will need to have the airbag module reset. Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated!


This is for a Gen I, but the process may be similar:
How-To: Add a Working Paddle Shift Steering Wheel


----------



## Pujols5 (9 mo ago)

Thank you. That video was perfect!


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

You're going to need to take care of the seatbelt tensioners also.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You can use Gretio + OBDLINK MX+ to clear airbag codes. You have to set the network to SWCAN. The IRSDM/SDM is the 'airbag module', but technically 'airbag module' refers to the airbag itself so be careful if you google. The full name is "Inflatable Restraint Sensing and Diagnostic Module"

Don't buy any generic 'air bag' code clearer as they usually dont have SWCAN soooooooooooo they just don't work.


----------

